# Just signed with Rogers 3 months UNLIMITED DATA



## jcit (Oct 4, 2007)

Rogers has a new data plan. You can get a 3 month trial of UNLIMITED data for $15.00 per month. After the three months is up you get to pick a package... One of the available packages is a $65/1GB plan. It is based on a PC Card data rate that Rogers will allow iphone users to sign up for. Downside to all of this is that it requires a 3 year commitment. Mine is for my business, I've been with Rogers for 12 years already... No Biggie!


----------



## Johnny Melano (Jan 26, 2004)

That's a lot better then I thought! It's still 65$ for just the data when for the same price you get phone and data in the states...


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

1GB is a decent amount of data. Probably enough that you could use the iPhone to it's fullest without worrying about overage charges. But I can't justify $65/month just to be able to surf the 'net on my phone. I'll stick with my $10/10MB plan and just use it for email until prices come down a bit more. But damn, that offer is tempting. Once we can get 1GB for say $40 or less, I'll probably spring for it.

The other thing is, I don't want to lock myself into a 3 year data contract until I'm sure my unlocked iPhone is viable long term. As it stands, sure, I can avoid updating to firmware 1.1.1, but what if Apple forces it onto us by saying you need to update in order to be able to sync with the latest version of iTunes, which is needed for OS X Leopard or to purchase music from the iTunes store. The way Apple has acted lately, I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## ottawamac (Sep 24, 2007)

*no iphone anytime soon*

one of my buddies is working for rogers and until they dont have a plan for unlimited data on rogers we wont get the iphone !!!!! and that could take awhile because when they do so for the iphone they have to do it for the blackberrys and other devices ! he tols also that fido would probable get it first ! apple want custumers to be able to experience the full iphone which means unlimited data and wont sell it with limited plans..... so not anytime soon no dates confirm or anything !


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

All of the unlimited-data-for-the-first-three-months promotions really only serve once purpose.... To get the end-user to develop bad habits that carry over after the first three months and result in more revenue for Rogers.

As for the unlimited data plan, there would be NO requirement for them to offer unlimited for anybody but iPhone users. While their plans are somewhat in-line these days, for years the Blackberry devices had separately-priced plan options.

Further, AT&T in the U.S. had no unlimited plan prior to the iPhone, and now offers it ONLY to iPhone customers. There's no reason at all why Rogers couldn't do the same.

As for plan rates, I had a chat with customer relations yesterday about some other unrelated issues, and asked them to check into data plan options while I was at it. Traditionally, I've had a lot of success with getting good plans and promotions out of Rogers as a long-standing customer who gives them far too much money each month. In this case, however, I was informed that the best they could do right now is the $100/200MB (which I'm on), or $210/500MB (which is ridiculous).

IMHO, if there's anything standing in the way of the iPhone in Canada, it's that Rogers doesn't want to give Apple a cut of their monthly revenue in exchange for "exclusivity" because they have nothing to gain from any exclusive deals, what with Rogers being the only game in town and all....  ).


----------



## ottawamac (Sep 24, 2007)

yes thats true and i forgot he also told me that apple wanted a crazy cut out of the plans and iphone sale thru rogers like 20% of everything or something


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm going to be negotiating with the retentions department today about this $65/1GB plan. I'm gonna aim for $50 or lower. Wish me luck.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

jhollington said:


> IMHO, if there's anything standing in the way of the iPhone in Canada, it's that Rogers doesn't want to give Apple a cut of their monthly revenue in exchange for "exclusivity" because they have nothing to gain from any exclusive deals, what with Rogers being the only game in town and all....  ).


Yep we're basically F#@!3#$ !! up here, I won't be suprise if we never get the iphone in Canada with such a small market, and we may even lose the unlock with Apple forcing us to use the latest updates with a merge into iTunes and all.

Basically Robbers was sleeping with the Govt, with a fat cheques to Parties during election times, cause he should never have been able to buy Fido (the only GSM competition in Canada he had) now they both just F#$# the public.

Its like we're all taken hostage by Robbers and his horney dog Fidobeejacon , and the Apple Army south of the border has no interest in saving us cause we're so insignificant by the numbers, Europe and Asia is bigger and fatter by numbers so thats were they're interest lies, ... like the oil wells middle east.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I've talked to 2 reps and tech support.

They claim that the $65/1GB will only work with PC cards, and they ask and check the IMEI for the card. Any insight?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, I think I'll wait a bit though.

I know data is data, PC Card or not, but Rogers is sneaky and I don't want some sort of astronomical data bill because they do something like cross-reference the IMEI to a list of PC Cards they've sold or something along those lines.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

You know what, haha .. screw it. I called in and got it, got the guys name and id etc, no mention of having to use a PC card this time. It looks like Data Customer Care is a different department than I talked to earlier. 

I'll argue with em later with the reference etc if they try and be jackasses. I told the guy I had an iPhone. The guy said "phone" multiple times, and even said I could sign up for MyMail with this LOL..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Consumers should not be signing into data packages or contracts. You need to boycott. Roger$ can go to hell. If it a business then fine... But I can live without carrying the net everywhere. I pay $37 per month right now + taxes/fees. Paying $65 or even $50 on top is still ridiculous.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

zlinger said:


> Consumers should not be signing into data packages or contracts. You need to boycott. Roger$ can go to hell. If it a business then fine... But I can live without carrying the net everywhere. I pay $37 per month right now + taxes/fees. Paying $65 or even $50 on top is still ridiculous.


bingo ...boycott robbers and his dog fido on data plans!


----------

